
Ask HN: Would you leave your company just because you've been there for a while? - butabah
I&#x27;m currently on track for my fourth year at my current company. It&#x27;s been my first job out of college. I&#x27;ve been having good growth, good raises and was promoted recently.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking about changing companies, not because I&#x27;m currently bored or have problems with my current position. Merely because I think I&#x27;ve been with this company a long time.<p>Thoughts?
======
dmlittle
If you like the people you're working with, enjoy the work you are doing, feel
like you're learning and exploring new interesting/challenging problems and
feel like you're being compensated fairly, I don't see a reason to switch
companies. Remember there is always a risk that you won't like your next job
as much as your current one (and the opposite is also true).

I'd look to change companies if any of the following, among other things,
apply: you're working in a toxic environment, you don't get along with your
co-workers, you aren't being challenged at your job, you aren't
learning/expanding your knowledge, you aren't being compensated fairly, or you
feel there aren't personal growth opportunities left at your current company.

Full disclosure, I am a recent grad so maybe I'm just being naive.

------
telebone_man
The only thing I can think of, that you don't get by staying at a business for
a long amount of time (that does treat you well.. raises.. career
progression.. etc.) is lack of exposure to how other businesses operate.

Some businesses operate in a bubble, and it's common for them to only explore
what they need to. And by doing this, they're in danger of limiting their
possibilities. I'm talking in terms of things as rudimentary as how one
business manages their recruitment process vs another to the tools used in a
development department vs another and why.

So if you are happy where you are, and plan to stay they for the indefinite
future (and there's nothing wrong with that), I would just advise you to
explore avenues outside of work that gives you exposure to the wider industry.

If you're an engineer that might be meetups.. talks.. perhaps courses.. If
you're in an operational role, then maybe similar activities, but perhaps also
ask your employer to allow you to explore other businesses with the intention
of learning.

------
douche
If you're happy, and you're doing well, getting paid decent, like your
coworkers, and are still learning, there's not a whole lot of reason to move,
I would say. The grass isn't always greener.

If you feel like you've gotten in a rut or plateaued, that might be a reason
to think about it. I suppose it depends on your local job market; some places
expect a lot more churn than others.

Personally, I'm kind of adverse to change for change's sake; I'm going on six
years with the same company, and, except on my worst days, not really thinking
about moving.

------
karlkfi
[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/bored-people-
quit/](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/bored-people-quit/)

------
ImrnHdr
Seems like you are just curious. You should explore other options. Either you
will gravitate more firmly or you will find more reasons to stick with your
current job.

------
Clownshoesms
Every company I've ever worked out, I've identified a 'limit', where I know I
won't go beyond, unless I actively do something about it (i.e. talk about a
new position, new business activity etc).

There is a definite stigma around leaving companies early (as a perm) - for
that, contracting is the go. I have no loyalty beyond a pay cheque - no
company I've ever worked at, has had my best interests at heart. So act
accordingly.

------
DrNuke
If you have no reason to leave, stay put and keep up to date with the best
practices from the other industries you care, for personal growth and just in
case. Change for the sake of change is advisable if there is an inner desire
(to challenge yourself, to see the world from different angles, to relocate
often, etc.) or a brute money goal (whenever someone offers you more, you jump
ship). Good luck!

------
wreath
It really depends on what you value in your job and how much of that value are
you getting. Do you value time flexibility, working with friendly people, more
money, title, the tech/product you are working on, commute?

However, I would recommend interviewing maybe few times a year or so, to see
where you are and how things are changing around you.

